# DSP1124 altered my phase



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi guys, I did back to back test with a coupler to bypass the unit physically
I had a reasonbly good response with no null without the dsp1124 in the loop. (Sub + L R)
Same test, once I added the DSP there is a null around 85hz and it is sharp. (No filters)

I know this is a timing issue, and I adjusted the subwoofer distance by 1 feet further to compensate, but this didn't help, I even tried adding 2 ft, 2.5 ft, or no addition. The void is still there more or less. Moving the phase knob just moved the null spot

However, after I EQ'd my sub on its own, the graph with sub + L R does not have any nulls anymore. I probably took away my 55hz peak that caused the null together with the L, R. But as I said above, without the BFD I don't have that NULL.

So as long as the EQ'd result was OK, do you think everything is good? It just means I just can't run the unit in bypass mode unless I wanted to listen to a void.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Can't say I've ever heard of this problem, but if your subwoofer response is satisfactory with the BFD bypassed, why not just take it out of your system?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

The main reason I am using it is to implement a house curve. I also noticed the BFD gave the sub about couple DB more. It obviously changes the time the sub fires, so these factors alone might have caused the phase null.

Like I said everything looks good when integrated and EQ'd. Graph don't lie, right?

here is the final result


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

PoorSignal said:


> Graph don't lie, right?


Perhaps, but being a frequency plot, there are time domain phenomena the graph would show...
That being said, phase, unless VERY out of whack, should show up, so...
How's it sound?


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

Adding the dsp1124 put my subs almost a full 180 deg out of phase with my mains. However, in my case, just adjusting the phase control on the subs fixed the issue.


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

It sounds fine. But it just bugs me.

I tried turning the phase of the sub 180 but it didn't work to remove it, only change it.
Don't know if I reverse the phase at the receiver might work different.


----------



## bjs (Jun 12, 2008)

It's certainly true the dsp adds a fixed time delay (as is typical for these kind of devices). I've measured it in the past although I can't remember the value. The normal approach is to adjust the receivers "sub distance" setting to compensate, if that doesn't work then something else is going on.

I didn't notice a graph of the null, but if the null is sharp as stated then it probably isn't audible. Your concern about running in bypass mode and being forced to "listen to a void" shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

OK I have done some more tests..
without the DSP1124, the null happens at phase 0
with the DSP1124, the null is at phase 180 (bypass mode), so it is indeed flipped around 180.

It would seem I should leave it at phase 0 then. However after equalizing I get no null only if I leave the knob at 180, so there it is. Once I leave 180 the null gets bigger and deeper.

So that is the final setting.


----------



## porksoda (Feb 25, 2010)

PoorSignal said:


> OK I have done some more tests..
> without the DSP1124, the null happens at phase 0
> with the DSP1124, the null is at phase 180 (bypass mode), so it is indeed flipped around 180.
> 
> ...


How did you initially setup your phase?
A bit confused by your above comment that you did more tests and you found the phase was switched only on bypass mode or it was switch on bypass and eq mode?


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, I can't remember which way, but I think REW graphs has the final say, nulls are created by phase and timing in the wrong time so that they cancel each other. The DSP added some delay obviously so it changes something.


----------

